# LAST CHANCE! Buy a Sabrina's Calendar



## RO ADMIN (Oct 21, 2007)

[align=center]*Buy a Bunny Calendar
and
Giveto a Great Rabbit Rescue

*RO has startedfeaturing Rabbit Rescuesin the Rescue me! forum. The current Featured Rescue is Sabrina's House Rabbit ResQ, run by Randy (ra7751).







A wonderful 2008 calendar is being createdusing photos of Sabrina's House Rabbit ResQ patients and the calendars are yours with a donation of $20 or more.

Donations go toward care, feeding, medication and general upkeep of the animalsas well as to maintenance ofthe rescue.






Randy (ra7751) is the owner of Sabrina's, a moderator here on the forum and a great rescuer whose patientsrange from rabbits toflying squirrels, owls and vultures to name a few! Randy is also the photographer of all the animals being featured in the calendar.






A 2008 Sabrina's Rabbit ResQ Calendar is not only a great gift for the holidays and the new year, but you will be helpingto save the lives of the wonderful animals shown in the calendar with your purchase.






The cost of the calendar is $20. Feel free to donate more than that amount if you would like - the animals would appreciate every penny.






See Randy's blog for more information on the rescue and for some great photos of his patients. Also see the Resuce Me Featured Rescue Thread for more details on the Feature Resuces, and Sabrina's House Rabbit ResQ in particular.

[line]




[/align]




[align=center]Calendar purchases can be madefrom 
October 1, 2007 through November 16, 2007.

Haleywill be collecting the money for the calendars through her paypal account and will be forwarding the money on to Randy.

PURCHASE A CALENDAR

*Dont forget to include your name and address with your purchase so the calendar can be sent to you. Please PM Haleyif you would like to purchase a calendarbut do not have Paypal and she'll be happy to give you an address to send it to.[/align]


----------

